# Hermanns tortoise eating meat!



## Maws torts (May 31, 2012)

My parents have had a hermes tortoise for about 5 year mybee more and in the past year it's stopped eating all types of leaves and fruit and started eating dog food and poo! No matter how much we try and keep it away from the dogs bowl it always finds away.. Everyday we give it different leaves and some fruit and it doesn't touch them! Is this bad and what is the best solution so get him back eating greens again? We have also noticed that his beak or nose whatever it is has started to grown down a lot and looks strangely long and pointy like a birthday hat on a humans face, if u can picture that! Anyone have any idea or help to give me will me much appreciated


----------



## Maws torts (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

Hermann tortoise!!! Sorry predictive text lol


----------



## Yvonne G (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

Hi Maws torts:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

I'm assuming that your tortoise is an outdoor tortoise, right? The Hermanns tortoise usually prefers broad-leaf weeds and greens, and their beaks are usually kept under control by foraging and grazing. But since his beak has become overgrown, now you will have to intervene and have it filed down by a vet. Once it is back to normal, then grazing will keep it that way.

If you have to feed him, then feeding on a rough piece of rock or cement helps to keep it in shape. Placing a cuttle bone with the tortoise sometimes helps, but not always because some tortoises don't make use of cuttle bone.

Here's a link to a good care sheet for you to read:

http://www.austinsturtlepage.com/Care/cs-easthermanns.htm

What would you like us to call you?

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## Maws torts (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

Thanks for the help, yeh he's kept outdoors but he doesn't seem to be grazing anymore just eating our other pets food witch is mainly meat! I thot i would ask For help on here before We took him to the vet just incase their was an simple solution.

My names Scott Im from Glasgow, sunny Scotland


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

You really need to get him back on a vegetarian diet, as too much protein will do terrible things to his kidneys, bones and shell (although most dog kibble really doesn't have much meat in it!)...I'd suggest keeping the dog-food out of his reach. 

Once he gets hungry enough, he'll eat plants again. You can get him in the right mindset by offering him red foods, like mixing well-chopped red-bell pepper in with his veggies, or, if you can find it in GB, Marion Red Stick tortoise kibble...my four love it, so I mix it w/ dried greens and/or chopped cactus pads. 

Also, I've found St. Augustine grasses gets them excited.


----------



## ascott (May 31, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

The best way to get him off the bad stuff is, well, dont let him have it  and he will eventually eat the good stuff if that is what he is faced with and no other option...yes, the dog food has too many other things that are barely good for a dog let alone a tort...and poo, well that should be cleaned up in the area that the tort has access to.....


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 1, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

First things first: Dogs and tortoises don't mix... ever. Even the best behaved dog can suddenly start treating a tortoise as a toy with terrible results.

Dog food has far too high a protein content and your tort should not be eating it.

Your tort is obviously roaming free round the house. Don't let it. Build it a large table and make it stay there... at least until it starts eating properly. It doesn't need to be anything expensive, a second-hand bookcase laid on it's side with the shelves knocked out works well.

A hungry tortoise will eat what it's given and tortoises can survive for a few weeks without food as long as they are soaked daily to make sure they don't become dehydrated.

You need to to practice "Tough Love"... only offer leafy greens. Your tort will give in when it's hungry and it will start eating. Putting the food on a tile or a piece of slate will help to wear down the beak. If you feel the beak is very overgrown, you need to get to a vet and have it trimmed... an overgrown beak can cause eating problems.

This is up to you to manage. You are in charge. Tortoises can be the pickiest of eaters and can hold out for the stuff they like better than a toddler holding out for sweeties... and induce more guilt while they're doing it. Be strong and you will win!


----------



## Tom (Jun 1, 2012)

*RE: Hermes tortoise eating meat!*

You need to build a large pen for your tortoise where the dogs are not allowed access. It's really that simple.


----------

